# To Plant these Plants or not?



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello Now I think I placed this question in the right place:}

Being New, was wondering is Datura( Devils trumpet) bad to plant or not for bee's and making honey?

or uh Nicotiana Tabacum or Nicotiana Rustica or any tobacco plants OK ? 

What U think/experience?


----------



## REDWOOD (Feb 5, 2014)

People who grow devils trumpet have experienced dark visions, disorientation, amnesia, blurred vision, dry mouth, and incontinence.

Ring spot virus that lives on tobacco plants has jumped to insects that might be a cause of CCD 

So a no no for both and would be better off growing herbs, vegetables and fruit


----------



## Danpa14 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have heard tobacco honey is bitter. I live in KY where a lot is grown. This came from Kent Williams who has several hundred hives. I do not remember bees in the burley tobacco when we topped it. Hummingbirds but not bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know why anyone would plant anything for bee forage. If you can plant enough of anything that would make a difference to honey production I can't imagine one can afford to, that it would be economically practical. Unless there was another use for what you planted, like hay.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't know why anyone would plant anything for bee forage. If you can plant enough of anything that would make a difference to honey production I can't imagine one can afford to, that it would be economically practical. Unless there was another use for what you planted, like hay.


I dig...Thanks:}


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Danpa14 said:


> I have heard tobacco honey is bitter. I live in KY where a lot is grown. This came from Kent Williams who has several hundred hives. I do not remember bees in the burley tobacco when we topped it. Hummingbirds but not bees.


I would believe Kent Williams. I heard he got out the business or is scaling-down, last year the club bought packages from him, none this year.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Hello Now I think I placed this question in the right place:}
> 
> Being New, was wondering is Datura( Devils trumpet)
> or uh Nicotiana Tabacum or Nicotiana Rustica or any tobacco plants OK ?
> ...


Datura is pollinated by night-flying Sphinx and Hawk moths (hence shape and color of the co-evolved flower).
Nectar does not begin flowing until full dark. You can smell the very fragrant Datura on moist nights in the desert. 
The flower reabsorbs the nectar before dawn. No waste in the desert.

Cite: http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/2474654?uid=2&uid=4&sid=21103484737803

Tobacco is typically pollinated by night-flying hawk/sphinx moths. Perhaps equip your bees with tiny headlamps so they can work at night.

A recent paper noticed an interesting tobacco plant strategy of switching to hummingbirds due to hawk moth caterpillar attack
http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketsc...oil-very-hungry-caterpillars-by-switching-po/

My final comment: please compose your questions in standard English. I have no interest in "translating" whatever language "What U think" purports to be written in. Grump.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

JWChesnut said:


> My final comment: please compose your questions in standard English. I have no interest in "translating" whatever language "What U think" purports to be written in. Grump.


Point taken Sir.

However; since communications IMHO falls on the eyes of the reader possibly you should consider deflating your ego?

Hopefully, my reply is close enough to standard English for you to understand my reply.

Peace be with you!

Again thanks for your reply:}


----------

